# بعض أسرار بريمافيرا 6 P6_Tips and Tricks_Client



## saidnaggar (8 فبراير 2009)

الاخوة الزملاء بعد السلام
هذا عرض لبعض حيل و أسرار برنامج بريمافيرا الاصدار السادس

ولا تنسونا بدعائكم

أخوكم مهندس سعيد النجار


----------



## mustafasas (9 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك


----------



## تامرالمصرى (9 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا جزيلا بالفعل ملف متميز


----------



## حسام الحو (9 فبراير 2009)

الاخ المهندس / سعيد
بارك الله لك بهذه المشاركة المتميزة .
والحقيقة لازلت اذكر كم تعلمت من كتابك المرجع العربى منذ الاصدار 2 حيث الشرح الجميل .
ومازلنا نتعلم من مشاركاتك المتميزة بهذا الملتقى الطيب الكثير .
ولي طلب عند سيادتكم ان امكن :
1- المشاركة بموضوع عن اخطاء المخطط عند عمل البرنامج الزمني من واقع الناحية العلمية ومن واقع خبرتكم المتميزة بهذا المجال وما يعرض عليكم من برامج حتى يمكن تجنب هذه الاخطاء .
2-البدء في شرح البريمفيرا 6 وذلك على طريقة شرح المرجع العربي وان شاء الله انا متأكد سيكون شرح مميز .
وندعوا الله لك ولاسرتك ولجيمع المشاركين بالملتقى بأن يرزق الله الجميع الجنة .


----------



## محمد مطر (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير أستاذي الكريم


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (9 فبراير 2009)

سلمت يمناك على الملف الرائع
بصراحة تشكر جدا


----------



## anwerbasha (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا مهندس سيد النجار عل مشاركاتك القوية


----------



## السيف الاخضر (9 فبراير 2009)

كتاب جميل...بارك الله بهذا الجهد منك استاذنا 
تم تنزيل الملف بنجاح 

شكرا لكم


----------



## sallam1998 (10 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مرادعبدالله (11 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك علي كل ما تقدمه لنا ولي طلب يا ريت مشروع كامل حقيقي حضرتك تشرحهولنا ببريمافيرا 6 وذلك لو امكن ولكم جزيل الشكر
تقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## حسن احمد (15 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وهل من الممكن شرح p6 مثل p3


----------



## johnsafi (14 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
جزاك الله كل خير
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (14 مارس 2009)

جامد جدا الملف مع خالص تحياتي ربنا يتقبل صالح الاعمال


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا............*


----------



## tarekms45 (16 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## NEWSHARE (16 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله تعالى خيرا
لو ممكن أى رابط لتنزيل بريمفيرا 6
و جزاكم الله تعالى خيرا


----------



## مبروك (18 مارس 2009)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الحامد الشناوي (20 مارس 2009)

كما كان كتاب السمادوني والنجار هو الكتاب والمرجع الرائد في البرامفيرا، في انتظار المزيد من الاسهامات الرائعة وشكراً على هذا الكتاب الرائع نفعنا الله به وجعاه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hajji81 (21 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررين ياجماعة الخير


----------



## bilal_izaddin (23 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس126 (27 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااا لك على هذا الشرح


----------



## kembel67 (13 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جدا على الشرح وزادك الله من علمه


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ سعيد على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## ايمن حسين (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000


----------



## marks (22 فبراير 2010)

Thanksssss


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (23 فبراير 2010)

مشاركة رائعة كما تعودنا منكم مع خالص الشكر


----------



## مهندس احمد فاروق (23 فبراير 2010)

اسلام عليكم
والله الف شكر يابشمهندس


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mnussair (27 يونيو 2011)

كتاب رائع


----------



## boushy (28 يونيو 2011)

*Congratulations and Well done*


----------



## فراس الحبال (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العبقرية (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sayedahmed330 (22 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد فاضل قيس (8 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (16 مارس 2012)

ماشاء الله رائع دائما


----------



## semba_18 (26 مارس 2012)

ربنا يبارك لك ويزيدك من علمه


----------



## khamis jassim (27 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (26 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الزعيم2000 (28 أبريل 2012)

مهندس سعيد
أنا واحد من الذين يتلهفون عندما أرى اسمك فى أى مشاركه 
رجاءا لا تحرمنا من خبراتك 
فانا و الله أفخر باشتراكى فى ذلك الملتقى العظيم الذى يضم خبرات بحجم حضرتك
إن شاء الله نرى منك شيئا من علمك قريبا


----------



## OMER2882007 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
يا جماعه انا اسف عارف ان المشاركة قديمة بس ممكن روابط شغلة لكتاب المهندس سعيد النجار انا قلبت عليه النت كله مش لقية 
ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## عاشق السهر (11 فبراير 2013)

جزيل الشكر لك يابش مهندس


----------



## محمد النواري (12 فبراير 2013)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## طه المهندس (7 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير وبالنجاح دائماً


----------



## MHRL (24 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​​


----------



## محمد الجفري (26 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------

